# Favorite Schwinn Ad lol!



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

I was reminded of this reading an ad here. Not mine but I have a copy from a magazine or comic book. It would make the feminazis go nuts today,lol! .........


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2018)

Hubba, Hubba....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 22, 2018)

Haha, that wouldn’t fly now.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2018)

So Ironic that america is now so fat, but yet it's so wrong to call out the glutinous discussing lifestyles that we all will eventually pay for with higher healthcare costs.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2018)

I love it! Ha Ha


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice ad! - I'd like to see a cycling company put an ad out like that today lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

I made a copy years ago and gave it to a friend with a chunky bride.  Believe it or not,he showed it to her and reminded her about the cool classic Schwinn girls bikes he purchased for her 20+ prior. Well, the bikes still hung unused for a number of years but she finally started riding her 63 deluxe American regularly about three years ago. She must be down about 40 pounds and looks great. Last I saw her she said she was going to keep it off permanently. Good for her. So,60 years later looks like the ad was a great idea, LOL


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2018)

My advice is “don’t attempt this at home” lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> My advice is “don’t attempt this at home” lol



lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2018)

My wife thinks its “sexist” lol!! I reminded her if she looked like Gwinn,our 1st date would never have been. Then I reminded her this is simple  “reality” The 60’s hippies didnt change human nature,they just censored some of it. Funny how so called “feminism”’ has made being a fat chick ok these days. Too many today.


----------



## ricobike (Feb 23, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> My wife thinks its “sexist” lol!! I reminded her if she looked Gwinn,our 1st date would never have been. Then I reminded her this is simple  “reality” The 60’s hippies didnt change human nature,they just censored some of it. Funny how so called “feminism”’ has made being a fat chick ok these days. Too many today.




Have you bought her a Starlet yet?


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2018)

I like riding "no hands" so I can eat a burger while riding.I also clamped a cup holder for my Coke.


----------



## SLM (Feb 23, 2018)

vincev said:


> I like riding "no hands" so I can eat a burger while riding.I also clamped a cup holder for my Coke.



Great Ad !  Less high blood pressure and heart attacks !


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2018)

ricobike said:


> Have you bought her a Starlet yet?



Oh,She has a few cool oldie Schwinns,they collect more dust in the basement than anything. She's NEVER been like Gwinn,we ride other bikes and stay busy to keep off the spare tires


----------



## frampton (Feb 23, 2018)

Some people can't handle the truth.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 23, 2018)

I liked the "perky pastels" part...


----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> My wife thinks its “sexist” lol!! I reminded her if she looked like Gwinn,our 1st date would never have been. Then I reminded her this is simple  “reality” The 60’s hippies didnt change human nature,they just censored some of it. Funny how so called “feminism”’ has made being a fat chick ok these days. Too many today.



You got that right, brother!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 3, 2018)

A bottom like that doesn't spank itself.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 24, 2018)

Love it! That was back when America had a sense of humor! Now everyone gets offended so easily!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 26, 2018)

back when that ad was placed obesity was not as common as it is now.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm so fat I got kicked out of Is is.... couldn't fit in a suie side vest.....


----------

